

Planet Emacsen - of
http://planet.emacsen.org/

======
PuercoPop
OP Probably wanted to link to the Top post, which is about scheme on android:
[http://www.blogbyben.com/2014/09/more-scheme-dev-on-
android-...](http://www.blogbyben.com/2014/09/more-scheme-dev-on-android-now-
with-git.html)

~~~
of
Actually, I just thought this was a cool blog that I hadn't heard of before
(with emacs-style CSS), and I thought people might be interested.

~~~
PuercoPop
The emacs style CSS is cool. A friend started to work on a prototype:
[https://github.com/ronaldpoi/puercoblog?files=1](https://github.com/ronaldpoi/puercoblog?files=1)

------
math0ne
Great resource, read it weekly.

